# Steinhatchee July 2nd



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 2, 2017)

Got to the ramp at 7:00 and headed out to scallop. Did not even bring poles today as swimming is the object. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lots and lots of swimming today. But it's not fun to me to spend more time cleaning than picking them up. They were scattered but everywhere had some. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We cleaned em on the boat and headed in before the crowd. Er well most of them lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Another great day on the water with my family.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 2, 2017)

Looks like a great time, Im heading down tomorrow so hopefully the ramp won't be too bad.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 3, 2017)

Some more pics from the day off the waterproof camera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 3, 2017)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Looks like a great time, Im heading down tomorrow so hopefully the ramp won't be too bad.



We had a great day. The public ramp was pretty fast. They have a ramp attendant. Good luck.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 3, 2017)

We did decent 3 gallons for 2 people, I always put in on the Jena side and I was surprised no wait to put in and 2nd to take out.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 4, 2017)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> We did decent 3 gallons for 2 people, I always put in on the Jena side and I was surprised no wait to put in and 2nd to take out.



Yeah y'all about limited. Where's the Jena ramp? Never been there. Much further up river? I use the public ramp past Sea Hag.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 4, 2017)

Anyone else go out? How'd you do?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 4, 2017)

Its on the Jena side across from seahag parking is limited though. You just have to walk a little ways to get back to the landing. The funny thing is the meat was bigger than I thought, after they were cleaned we actually had a limit.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 5, 2017)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Its on the Jena side across from seahag parking is limited though. You just have to walk a little ways to get back to the landing. The funny thing is the meat was bigger than I thought, after they were cleaned we actually had a limit.



Yeah some were huge.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 6, 2017)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Anyone else go out? How'd you do?



I'm looking to take my daughters this weekend. Any advise as to where to put in at and which way to go once you're in the water?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 8, 2017)

CCROLAND said:


> I'm looking to take my daughters this weekend. Any advise as to where to put in at and which way to go once you're in the water?


.  Sorry I just saw this. We put in at the public ramp at Steinhatchee. Have done well north towards grassy(about 5 miles). And south out from rocky creek(about 2 miles from channel). Hope not to late to help.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 8, 2017)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> .  Sorry I just saw this. We put in at the public ramp at Steinhatchee. Have done well north towards grassy(about 5 miles). And south out from rocky creek(about 2 miles from channel). Hope not to late to help.



We went out today and launched at the public ramp, wow what a traffic jamb that was!!

We went north about 2 miles and did pretty good.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 9, 2017)

CCROLAND said:


> We went out today and launched at the public ramp, wow what a traffic jamb that was!!
> 
> We went north about 2 miles and did pretty good.



Good deal.


----------

